# Need some help people



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well did a normal feeding of freeze dried krill like usual-

Looked at my fish acouple hours later and only to find a large amount of blood pouring from his gills-After a while it slowed down but didn't stop-I only salted the tank,and continued to keep an eye on it-Another 30 mins went by and it was still doing it...So Idecided to try and feed him some floating pellets to clear whatever in the hell was going on-Didn't work...at this point in time I was pulling my hair out as this is one of my prize fish,and didn't want to lose him-----I could do nothing but watch at this point in time-Or try to stick something in his gills and try to clear it myself-Needless to say that wasn't happening-so I shut the lights off and went to bed-I woke up the next morning to find him fine-Thank goodness...N e one have a damn clue what was going on with him?

I'm kinda clueless and it has me worried for future problems....

Other than that-I keep up on my tanks in everyway possible.and there is no slouching on ne equipment either-Filtration is top notch and params are excellents like usual.....No tank mates-solo species....


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

the only thing i can think of is something got caught up in his gill,
sharp bit of gravel or wood... maybe even abit of plastic from a fake plant (if you have em)
cant imagine why it would bleed other wise.

glad to hear he/she is ok


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is the fish a piranha? is there fake plants in the tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> is the fish a piranha? is there fake plants in the tank?


Nope-It's my huge FH....There is no plants in the tank at all-He will destroy ne thing I add to the tank....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Does the FH flash alot ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Does the FH flash alot ?


Not alot-MAybe 5 to 8 times a week(that I notice ne how)-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Does the FH flash alot ?


Not alot-MAybe 5 to 8 times a week(that I notice ne how)-
[/quote]
Thats not bad at all. If they were doing it like 8 times an hour I would suspect gill flukes or anchor worms as a possible cause. I guess we could rule that out without taking a gill scrape and placing it under a microscope.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It has me stumped-Thats for sure....


----------

